# Insulating Finished Garage Ceiling



## TA52 (Jan 17, 2010)

I live in a 20 year old home that has the master bedroom above the garage. The garage ceiling is finished with drywall and is insulated with typical batt insulation, and yet the master bedroom is always cold in the winter. Three years ago we had extra insulation (blown in) added to the attic of our house, but our master bedroom has a cathedral ceiling, so little could be done to add insulation in the ceiling. The installer suggested we add blown in insulation in the ceiling of the garage to help fill the voids above the batt insulation that's already there - but the price tag of $500 + seemed too high at the time.

Lowe's now rents the machine, and sells the blown in insulation, so I'm thinking about tackling this project myself now. I'm a pretty handy guy, and feel up to this job, but would like to have a few questions answered:

1. Would adding blown in insulation above the garage ceiling make that much of a difference?

2. I know I'll need to cut holes in the ceiling at 2 points in each joist cavity, but how do I get above the current batt insulation to add the extra insulation?

3. Has anyone on this forum done this - and do you have any other tips/ideas?

Thanks in advance for any help!

Tom


----------



## GregC (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, Yes it would make a difference if it can be done correctly, but getting the blown in insulation to fill in completely is almost impossible. We have tried this several times and it still leaves voids in areas because the blown in insulation get hung up on wood, nails, wiring and the existing fiberglass insulation. Here is a question, how about insulating garage? Would be easier, and even more easier if not already done, then adding small amount of heat there? This will keep you upstairs a bit warmer.  Plus you can have a toasty car in the a.m. Mrs will luv you forever! lol Hope this helps. GregC


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

TA52 said:


> yet the master bedroom is always cold in the winter.
> 
> Three years ago we had extra insulation (blown in) added to the attic of our house, but our master bedroom has a cathedral ceiling, so little could be done to add insulation in the ceiling.
> 
> 1. Would adding blown in insulation above the garage ceiling make that much of a difference?



First, buy or rent an IR meter to find out where your primary heat loss is; check it at night.  

Also check for infiltration [on a windy day/night] around windows, doors and outlets/switches with a candle flame.


----------



## tryingtogetitdone (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a similar problem but with an 11-year-old home. I have ample ceiling height in the garage -- maybe TA52 does as well. Is it feasible to simply add another "ceiling" under the existing one and insulate that as well, thus doubling the effective insulation? This is more an issue of comfort than saving energy at this point (for us).


----------

